# Shimano compact Chainset Ultegra or Dura Ace 175mm



## Soltydog (27 Jun 2018)

*** now sourced **** I'm looking for a Shimano compact 50/34 chainset, with 175mm cranks in silver if anyone has one surplus to requirements.Probably a long shot but you never know 
Either new, or excellent condition please as it is for a new build. TIA


----------



## gareth01244 (27 Jun 2018)

Dont think i have seen a silver version of 11 speed ultegra. Are you looking for 10 speed?


----------



## Kernow_T (27 Jun 2018)

New Silver 5800 however can be had much more cheaply then their black counterparts (c£55-60)


----------



## vickster (27 Jun 2018)

Deep pockets?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SHIMANO-...968011?hash=item3f7a7d3e8b:g:8vgAAOSwJ4hY-A3y

Or for £900 you could supply the groupset to the frame supplier?

https://www.merlincycles.com/shimano-dura-ace-9000-11-speed-groupset-60791.html


----------



## Soltydog (28 Jun 2018)

gareth01244 said:


> Dont think i have seen a silver version of 11 speed ultegra. Are you looking for 10 speed?



11 speed, but if the price is right I'd try a 10 speed, as it would appear that they 'may' be compatable



vickster said:


> Deep pockets?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SHIMANO-...968011?hash=item3f7a7d3e8b:g:8vgAAOSwJ4hY-A3y
> 
> ...



Not sure my desire/pockets are that deep lol
The full groupset could be a cheaper option, as none of the other components are suitable for me so would be sold on, might keep an eye on Merlin & see if they reduce the price any more


----------



## Soltydog (11 Jul 2018)

vickster said:


> Or for £900 you could supply the groupset to the frame supplier?
> 
> https://www.merlincycles.com/shimano-dura-ace-9000-11-speed-groupset-60791.html



Looked at resale value of all other bits & could have possibly got £700 back for everything else & was tempted, but last week Merlin had the chainset for sale alone, so I've got sorted now, just waiting for the bike now  Thanks for the help


----------

